
The Hunt for the Fastest Zero - ingve
https://travisdowns.github.io/blog/2020/01/20/zero.html
======
JdeBP
Duplicated at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22104576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22104576)
.

------
CarloWood
I'd use std::memset and have something that works without needing a benchmark
to detect obscure template quirks.

~~~
hikarudo
I agree. Why go through the extra loops? Keep it simple.

~~~
tipiak
std::memset only works for sequential and contiguous memory. std::fill works
on pretty much anything that has std::begin() and std::end().

As the conclusion of the article says I would use the idiomatic way first,
then and only if I have performance issues, actually force it to memset.

The only bad thing here is that, gcc only do the reasonable optimization on
'-O3'.

------
NablaSquaredG
Well, if it's optimised out at "-O3", I usually don't care. If you have some
numerical code you can optimise further (even though you're using "-O3" or
"-ffast-math"), things become interesting!

